# Angeln in der Türkei



## AalNils (22. Dezember 2005)

(Vorab: Es gibt, ich weiß, sehr viele Beiträge über das Angeln in der Türkei, leider nur in Regionen, die eigentlich weniger von Touristen "befallen" werden. Also prangert mich bitte nicht an! ;-))


Huhu also,

Ich fahre am 03.03.06 in die Türkei, ecke Side (nahe Belek). Ich bin in einem 5 Sterne Schuppen untergebracht, der einen eigenen Angelsee (! |rolleyes #h ) besitzt, das lustige an diesem See ist, dass da teils Salz, teils Süßwasserfische drinnen schwimmen, wie genau das funktioniert, konnte mir auch keiner direkt sagen, die Einheimischen meinen, der See entspringt aus dem Ende des Manavgat-Flusses ist aber auch ans Meer "angeschlossen". Dementsprechend war ich, (ich war letztes Jahr schon einmal dort) nun an diesem ominösen See angeln und, zu meinem Erstaunen, es stimmte, ich hab mit nem gelben Gummitwister und einem Spinner mal rumhantiert, nach dem zweiten Wurf ein kleiner Hornhecht, und ca 5 Würfe später ein Barsch. Danach habe ich mit Fladenbrot geangelt und habe, zu meinem erstaunen, einen ziemlich großen Karpfen gefangen, außerdem noch zwei Seebrassen, wie das ganze funktioniert, kann ich mir, wie gesagt, nicht wirklich erklären, wer hier zu Infos hat, bitte hier rein.

(Falls jemand sich für das Hotel Interessiert -> http://www.grandprestige.com/) 


"Besatz" in dem See (es gibt mehr als genug Fische #6):

- Zander
- Hechte
- Barsche
- Hornhechte
- Karpfen
- Rapfen 
- Komische hellgelbe Fische, sieht aus als waeren die im Atommuell gebadet worden, mit Kammschuppen, angeblich sind sie giftig)
- Schleien
- Aale
- Forellen
- (Meer-)äschen
und viele weitere Fische, die ich auch nach google nicht einordnen konnte)

Nun aber zu meinem eigentlichen Anliegen, mir gehts garnicht so um diesen See, mir gehts eher um den 25 vom Hotel entfernten Strand, im März ist ja bekanntlich noch nicht so die Badesaison, d.h. fuer mich, Angeln! ;-)

Ich habe in den Vorjahren dort immer mit Handleine gefischt, und auch größere Fische landen können, leider auch undefinierbar was es war. Nun hab ich aber letztes Jahr am Strand zwei Bengels (ca. 12-13 Jahre) in der prallen 40°C-Im-Schatten-Mittagssonne angeln sehen, und die haben da ziemlich kapitale etwasse gefangen, relativ kleine "Kinderangel" mit einer sehr .. beschränkten Stationärrolle. (Quasi so ein 10€ Angelset beim lokalen Gerätedealer)

Ich frage mich nun, für die, die schon einmal wirklich ernsthaft in der Brandung in Side und Umgebung geangelt haben:

a.) Was haben die da gefangen?!
b.) Welche Angelmethoden schlagt ihr vor? 
c.) Auf welche (größeren) Zielfische lohnt sich das Angeln und zu welcher Tageszeit?


Andere Informationen auch bitte gerne hier rein. Ich war zwar schon fast wirklich überall zum Angeln, aber die Türkei ist und bleibt mir ein Rätsel, bin also dankbar für jeden guten Rat! 

Petri Heil

Nils


----------



## fishcat (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Ich kann Dir nur empfehlen, im Manavgat-Fluss zu angeln !
Habe es wegen eines Berichtes in _Fisch & Fang_ selbst mal probiert, es ist Wahnsinn, was für Klopper von Aalen es in diesem Fluss gibt, habe in 3 Stunden 7 Stück gefangen, keiner unter 90 cm und alle armdick !!!#6 
Köder Wurm oder Fisch, ist egal.
Aber Vorsicht, viele Baumwurzeln im Wasser, daher extreme Hängergefahr !
Außerdem würde ich nur 1 Rute benutzen, da diese Angelei sonst echt in Stress ausartet.

Gruß,
fishcat


----------



## AalNils (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Manavgat ist schon ne ganze Ecke von mir weg, und das waere ja wieder Suesswasserangeln. Das es da wirkliche Kapitale Forellen, Aale und Karpfen (alles in einem Fluss ) gibt, ist mir seit letztem Jahr auch bekannt. Aber wie gesagt, mich interessiert eher das Meer, was man da alles faengt (bitte > 20 cm *g*) und gegebenenfalls Fotos zu den Fischen, da es in der Tuerkei auch viele giftige Exemplare gibt, ein Freund von mir hatte letztes Jahr eine boese Erfahrung mit nem Rochen gemacht, den er versehentlich beim Spinnangeln vom Steg in ca 5 Meter Wassertiefe gehakt hatte, Resultat: Vergiftungserscheinungen und 4 Tage Krankenhaus. ;-)

Ich kann mich nur noch an kleine Fische erinnern, die ich mit der Handleine mit 3 Haken und Fladenbrot gefangen hatte, alle nicht groesser als maximal 30 cm, sahen aus wie Rotfedern, die Einheimischen nannten mir einen Namen, jedoch hab ich jenen wieder vergessen ;-).

Also, nochmals, waere sehr Verbunden wenn mir einer mal mehr Infos dazu geben koennte!

(P.S.: Ich erinnere mich letztes Jahr in Side, der Innenstadt selber, ich war dort an einem Restaurant mit Meerblick (bzw, direkt vorm Meer *g*) Essen und sah einen kleinen Burschen, der fischte mit ner Handleine und nem Spinner dran und fing wirklich schon groessere Fische, er sagte zu mir das seien fliegende Fische, allerdings waren die meiner Meinung nach wirklich zu groß. Falls irgendjemand noch Infos dazu hat, immer her damit ;-))

Petri Heil


----------



## AalNils (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

*up*

Trotz der Vogelgrippe in der Tuerkei werde ich wohl trotzdem fliegen, deshalb benoetige ich noch immer tips, falls vorhanden.

Petri Heil


----------



## LAC (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Hallo,
nun kenne ich mich ein wenig in der türkei aus und ich habe vier jahre meines lebens dem türk. küstengewässer geopfert, jedoch kann ich nichts zum see sagen - der ja nach deinen angaben gut bestückt ist, da muss man ja nur noch die angel reinhalten, und wenn man dann den richtigen köder und noch einige gute fangplätze kennt - wird sicherlich freude aufkommen.
An der küste in der türkei sieht es nicht so gut aus, d.h. es sind nicht mehr die fischbestände vorhanden, wie sie in den 60iger jahren vorkamen - dieses soll nicht heissen, das dort keine fische mehr sind - die sind noch reichlich vertreten.
Ich sprechen von kapitale fische - sie haben sich in grössere tiefen zurück gezogen. Nun ein tip - damit du zuerst mal die ganzen farbigen fischarten auch unterscheiden kannst und nicht hinterher noch vom petermännchen gestochen wirst - dann ist der urlaub beendet.
Hole dir das buch: fische und fauna des mittelmeeres - dort sind die wichtigsten fische aufgeführt. Die IBSN Nr. kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, da
ich das buch nicht mehr habe - es ist verschwunden. Werde die angaben dir aber noch nennen oder ein anderes vorschlagen. Es ist ein bestimmungsbuch und sehr gut für den angler und hat damals wenig geld gekostet - es lohnt sich und es wäre angebracht, sonst geht es dir wie ein laie der pilze sammelt. Bei fischen wirkt das gift sofort.
Nun können wir uns über fischarten im mittelmeer unterhalten, aber was bringt es, wenn du sie nicht kennst. Du erwähntest den fliegenden fisch - und nach deiner meinung wäre er zu gross - wie gross war er denn, 2 meter oder 60 cm? Bei 2 meter hast du recht, bei 6o cm kann es seine rigtigkeit haben, wobei ich dieses bezweifele, da sie nicht so einfach am haken zu bekommen sind - mir sind mehr ins boot geflogen als ich sie geangelt habe.
Zurück zu den giftigen arten: Das petermännchen zählt zu den giftigsten tieren europas und einige unfälle gehen tödlich aus - ich habe darüber schon hier etwas geschrieben. Dann die drachenköpfe, die jedoch weniger giftig sind, aber schwer bzw. nicht greifbar, da die giftstachel an kopf, rücken und bauch sitzen - da ist es schnell passiert. Dann die stachelrochen, wo zwei arten im mittelmeer vorkommen. Wenn du bekanntschaft mit dem dorn machst - auweh. Weiter geht es mit muränen, ihr biss ist sehr gefährlich, sie haben zwar keine giftzähne, aber besitzen einen leicht giftigen mundschleim. Und zum schluss die borstenwürmer - wo man des öfteren kontakt zu hat, wenn eine grundangel gelegt wird und als köder man eine fisch benutzt. Beim rausholen, wird ein wurm sichtbar, der die form des köders angenommen hat bis  eines fisches. 5400 arten kommen vor -der grösste wird 3,5 m , aber die bekannten zwei arten im mittelmeer genügen schon. 
Dann haben wir noch die seeigel, wo man kontakt mit bekommen kann, bevor die angel im wasser ist. Es ist also vorsicht geboten - deshalb mein Tip mit dem Bestimmungsbuch.
Nun zum angeln, du kannst fast alle brassenarten fangen, meeräschen und auch rochen usw. mit unterschiedlichen methoden und ködern. Zu fast jeder fischart habe ich eine methode wobei die bodenverhältnisse unter wasser mit berücksichtigt werden müssen. Ich könnte ein buch darüber schreiben. Eine lustige familienangelei ist, von einer mole oder stein, auf sichtkontakt zu angeln, da bekomst du einige brassenarten und auch schleimfische sowie barschartige - das sind zum teil die farbigen. 
Du kannst sie mit muschelfleisch, tintenfisch aber auch mit speck angeln, sowohl mit brot. Wenn du glück hast, dann ist auch mal eine etwas grösserer fisch am haken. Aber auch dieses muss gekonnt sein, da man sehr schnell sein muss. Sonst mit einer kleinen schlanken pose. Sie schmecken gebraten in öl versehen mit kräuter sehr gut. 
Die grösseren brassen kannst du mit weitwürfe d.h. etwas mehr vom ufer entfernt und mit etwas stärkerer Schnur überlisten. Die Feinschmeckerbrasse mit ihrem gelben streifen von auge zu auge - geht fast nur auf grund und solltest du vom boot angeln nur wenn das boot mit zwei anker gehalten wird. Sollte es driften -kaum eine chance. Weiter auf grund, rochen und alle fische die den grund lieben und meinen, das was du am haken befestigst hast, wäre für sie ein idealen frühstück oder abendbrot bzw. nachtschmaus. 
Meeräschen werden mit unterschiedlichen methoden gefangen - mit brot oder ganzen brötchen und drillingshaken usw. und da sie auch schwer zu überlisten sind und die türken diesen fisch lieben, haben sie sich über unsere komplizierte waidmännische angelei keine gedanken gemacht und haben ganz einfach vor jahren dynamit genommen - da hatten sie ihren Fisch und wir heute unsere probleme einen am haken zu bekommen.
Wenn du mir gezielt eine fischart nennen würdest, dann kann ich dir auch die montage dafür nennen, wobei dieses wie schon erwähnt von den gegebenheiten unter wasser auch abhängt. 
Wusstest du, das das mittelmeer eines der schmutzigsten meere der welt ist, dieses nur am rande erwähnt. Solltest du mal in der nähe einer stadt oder hafenanlage sein, wo fische in massen auftreten auch Meeräschen und auch angler sitzen,, dann ist meistem ein abwasserrohr dort vorhanden und sie nehmen dann das futter an, was wir nicht richtig verdaut haben. Der fisch liegt dann später zwei oder mehr tage zur schau im glaskasten - bis ein tourist mal richtig lecker fisch essen will. 
Das macht dieses land so interessant - das farbige allerlei - ich liebe die türkei vom herzen und habe viele freunde dort.
Leider können sie an der weltmeisterschaft nicht teilnehmen. Man sagt: sie wären schon weltmeister, da sie in kürzester zeit die schönsten naturstrände mit beton zuschütten für bettenburgen. - dieses hotels habe ich zwar gesehen, wäre aber nie auf solch einer idee gekommen. 
Ich hoffe, das du etwas anwenden kannst und würde mich freuen, wenn du noch reichlich mitteilungen bekommst, wie man die fische in der türkei von land aus überlisten kann. 
Interessiert mich auch - man lernt nie aus.

Grüsse aus Dänemark


----------



## aal-andy (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

mit der ausfuhr der fische solltest du aber vorsichtig sein, nicht das du am flughafen auch wegen ausfuhr von kulturgut verhaftet und eingesperrt wirst .


----------



## LAC (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Hallo
aal -andy - das kann passieren - da die zöllner kein bestimmungsbuch haben und ein steinfisch als kulturgut ansehen. Das kann aber bereinigt werden, wenn man die angelmethode kennt


----------



## AalNils (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

lol, das hatte ich einmal mit einem Stein, den ich in Side gekauft hatte, wurde beschlagnahmt, meine ganze sexy Unterwaesche wurde nachdem mein Koffer auf dem Förderband war von allen anderen Touristen unter großem Gelaechter begutachtet ;-).

Vielen Dank Lydum Art Center die Informationen waren sehr hilfreich, werde, dich nochmals, falls weitere Informationen benoetigt, anschreiben!

Petri Heil


----------



## LAC (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Hallo,

AalNils, hier die angaben der bücher:

Fauna und Flora des Mittelmeeres,
von Rupert Riedel 
Gebundene Ausgabe 836 Seiten, Aufl. 3 neubearb. erw. Aufl.
ISBN 382632613X
Blackwell Wissenschafts-Verlag
(die Ausgabe ist nicht mehr lieferbar)
Ich werde mir noch eine besorgen, wenn ich noch eine weitere ausgabe finde, teile ich dir dieses mit.

Weitere Bücher:
Welt unter Wasser - Tiere des Mittelmeeres
von Franz Peter Möhres
Jahr 1964, 
ISBN: 3763018115
Belser Verlag
Du kannst über Amazon.de dieses buch gebraucht für o,95 euro kaufen, schlag zu bevor du in der türkei im Koma liegst und es nicht mehr lesen kannst. (Ich kenne es jedoch nicht - muss ich auch nicht bei 0,95 euro)

Nun noch ein tip: 
weil zwei wörter, die ich immer gehört habe in der türkei, mich ständig begleiten und mich schon fast zum wahnsinn getrieben hätten. 
Dieses wünsche ich keinen urlauber.

Das wort: Freund, - ich schreibe es wie man es spricht (Arkadasch)

dieses wort hat inzwischen eine andere bedeutung bekommen im touristenland. Es wird eingesetzt, da man ja einen kontakt schaffen muss zum tourist, weil sie uns lieben, aber auch die starke währung mögen - uns muss man lieben und beim wort Freund - wird eine sympathie und mehr signalisiert.

Ein anderes wort ist: no problem 
Dieses wird sehr schnell gesagt, weil der Türke wirklich immer hilfsbereit ist.
Benötigst du wirklich eine hilfestellung z.b. bei projekte usw - dann  fangen die probleme erst mal richtig an beim wort: no problem, welches s aus seinem mund kommt, wenn du daran glaubst. 
Das ist nicht bösartig gemeint, sie wollen  ja helfen - aber sie können nicht erklären wie, da sie selber grosse probleme damit haben - so gross - das alles was  erwähnt wurde für sie "böhmische dörfer" sind. 
Zum schluss des gespräches hörst du dann; arkadasch - no problem

Und damit ich nicht nur "bömische dorfer" schreibe -  will ich kurz ein beispiel geben, da ein tourist in solch einer lage mal kommen könnte..

Vor etwa acht jahren war ich in der osttürkei - die botschaft  hatte mich gewarnt, es könnten probleme auftreten - aber die traten nicht ein, jedoch hatte ich auf einmal ein problem mit der weiterfahrt, da ich nicht wusste welchen weg ich jetzt fahren soll, obwohl ich eine sehr gute Karte zur hand hatte - da fragte ich am strassenrand einen einheimischen - ob er mir helfen könnte. Als antwort hörte ich dann: No problem. 
Als ich ihm die karte reichte und er dann mit dem finger in russland den Weg suchte, da habe ich ihn beobachtet und mich gefragt, was geht bei diesem Menschen jetzt im Kopf rum - er hatte so etwas noch nie gesehen  
- er würde mir den weg auch auf einem  Schnittmusterbogen zeigen.  sagte dann: ost und mit dem finger rutschte er nach westen. Damit will ich sagen, sie wollen immer helfen, aber kennen sich nicht aus mit einigen sachen.

Wenn du dieses im hinterkopf verankerst  - dann ist die türkei noch ein traumland mit hilfsbereite menschen, wo die preise noch erschwinglich sind.
Auch wenn der fisch dort etwas tiefer steht, als vor jahren -  sie mögen nicht die millionen menschen im sommer, die aus ihrer sicht -  sich auf der wasseöberfläche wie unbewegliche frösche bewegen. 

Und wenn du mal auf eigene faust zur türkei fahren willst - dann melde dich - ich nenne dir die schönsten ecken - und gebe dir auch die adressen wo du schlafen kannst - Ein kleiner brief und ein gruss von mir - und dir steht alles offen und wirst wirklich als freund aufgenommen. 
Das ist auch ein Tip 
Viel erfolg und wenn du zurück kommst - eine kleine Info - was sich alles so im wasser bewegt hat.


----------



## LAC (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Ich habe noch etwas lustiges vergessen: es ist ja inzwischen verboten die leute auf den strassen anzusprechen und in die geschäfte zu locken - aber immer eine tolle aktion und man wird sie noch jahre sehen. Ich liebe dieses, mann kann sich setzten und bekommt auch etwas zum trinken -und wenn du stark genug bist, gehst du auch ohne "farbigen aufnehmer" wieder raus.
Wenn du in solch einer situation mal kommst, und man fragt dich, was möchtest du trinken - dann bestell mal nicht ein tee, sag einfach mal ein whisky - dann läuft das gespräch wie du es haben möchtest. Denn dann macht er sich erst mal mühe wie er dich davon wieder abbringen kann und seine ganze taktik ist mit dem wort "whisky" ins schleudern geraten. Da kommt freude auf - du wirst einen bekommen, aber alles läuft anders und hinterher wird nur noch gelacht und nicht mehr über die bettvorleger gesprochen. Ein versuch lohnt sich - läuft aber von fall zu fall anders aus.


----------



## djerdogan (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Ich habe noch etwas lustiges vergessen: es ist ja inzwischen verboten die leute auf den strassen anzusprechen und in die geschäfte zu locken quote]
> 
> 
> was laberst du hier??,
> ...


----------



## HOX (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*



djerdogan schrieb:


> Lydum Art Center schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich habe noch etwas lustiges vergessen: es ist ja inzwischen verboten die leute auf den strassen anzusprechen und in die geschäfte zu locken quote]
> ...


----------



## ThomasL (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

@djerdogan

diesen Umgangston solltest du in Zukunft unterlassen, das wollen wir hier im Board nicht sehen.


----------



## NorbertF (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*



> liegt dann später zwei oder mehr tage zur schau im glaskasten - bis ein tourist mal richtig lecker fisch essen will.
> Das macht dieses land so interessant - das farbige allerlei - ich liebe die türkei vom herzen und habe viele freunde dort.
> Leider können sie an der weltmeisterschaft nicht teilnehmen. Man sagt: sie wären schon weltmeister, da sie in kürzester zeit die schönsten naturstrände mit beton zuschütten für bettenburgen. - dieses hotels habe ich zwar gesehen, wäre aber nie auf solch einer idee gekommen.



Du bist ein Schelm, ich lieg hier grad am Boden vor Lachen. Danke!


----------



## djerdogan (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

ya hallo, wenn der so ne ******* hier schreibt,
meint ihr ich lass das zu?
wenn ich will kann ich dieses Board hacken lassen,
es gibt viele die dies tuhen können ,nur als lieb gemeinter Tip für die Zukunft.


----------



## GiantKiller (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*



djerdogan schrieb:


> ya hallo, wenn der so ne ******* hier schreibt,
> meint ihr ich lass das zu?
> wenn ich will kann ich dieses Board hacken lassen,
> es gibt viele die dies tuhen können ,nur als lieb gemeinter Tip für die Zukunft.



Was ist denn dein Problem lieber djerdogan?
Hat hier jemand dein wertes Heimatland angegriffen?
Zum Glück liegt es ausserhalb deines Einflussbereichs hier anderen Menschen den Gedankenaustausch zu unterbinden.


----------



## Hummer (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*



djerdogan schrieb:


> ya hallo, wenn der so ne ******* hier schreibt,
> meint ihr ich lass das zu?
> wenn ich will kann ich dieses Board hacken lassen,
> es gibt viele die dies tuhen können ,nur als lieb gemeinter Tip für die Zukunft.



Auf solche Drohungen reagieren wir mit einer Sperre.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## ThomasL (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

@djerdogan

jetzt reichts endgültig mit deinen Drohungen und Beleidigungen, du bist ab sofort gesperrt.


----------



## GiantKiller (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*



ThomasL schrieb:


> @djerdogan
> 
> jetzt reichts endgültig mit deinen Drohungen und Beleidigungen, du bist ab sofort gesperrt.



Ist das nicht etwas zu hart?
Ein Immigrantenkind, das wahrscheinlich tief im sozialen Abseits steht, gleich zu sperren?
Wahrscheinlich hat er von seinen Eltern einfach nicht die hiesigen Werte und Normen vermittelt bekommen.
Wenn man ihn nun direkt sperrt nimmt man ihm die Chance sich anzupassen und sein Gebahren abzulegen.


----------



## ThomasL (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

@Giantkiller

das war nicht das erste Mal, dass er negativ aufgefallen ist. Irgendwo hat's Grenzen, Immigrantenkind und/oder eventuell im sozialen Abseits stehen hin oder her.


----------



## tolga6767 (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*



GiantKiller schrieb:


> Ist das nicht etwas zu hart?
> Ein Immigrantenkind, das wahrscheinlich tief im sozialen Abseits steht, gleich zu sperren?
> Wahrscheinlich hat er von seinen Eltern einfach nicht die hiesigen Werte und Normen vermittelt bekommen.
> Wenn man ihn nun direkt sperrt nimmt man ihm die Chance sich anzupassen und sein Gebahren abzulegen.


 

Also ich bitte euch, auf solche beleidigungen reagieren sie nicht?
Ich verstehe euch nicht, sind sie vielleicht Narzis?

mfg


----------



## andre23 (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

tolga ...was willst du uns sagen???....die reaktion ist ok....und die tuerkei wunderschøn....


----------



## GiantKiller (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Unser junger Freund aus der Türkei hat sich wohl neu angemeldet.
Und mir hat er auch gleich eine Nachricht zukommen lassen, in der er sich für meine Unterstützung bedankt:

edit by Hummer

Mittlerweile bereue ich etwas, dass ich versucht habe ihm seine fehlenden Manieren nachzusehen.
Der Junge scheint unbelehrbar zu sein und ihm fehlt scheinbar auch das Tiefenverständnis unserer Sprache, sonst würde er nicht wiederholt so übertrieben auf normale Gespräche reagieren.
Niemand hat sein wertes Land angegriffen.


----------



## andre23 (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

...sehe ich genau so.....he´s back.....


----------



## andre23 (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

....und ueber naRzis muessen wir hier wohl kaum diskutieren....verstehe dein problem nicht....


----------



## anglermeister17 (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

@Tolga: Sei einfach still, und wenn du schon deine Meinung kundtun willst, dann bitte so, dass es auch Deutsche mit "normalem Wortschatz" verstehen... 
@Giantkiller: Editier am besten mal schnell deinen letzten Post, weil PNs ohne Zustimung des Absenders zu veröffentlichen, hat direkt n Ban zur Folge!!! ( Bei mir hat jmd. eine PN veröffentlicht, die zugegebenermaßen nicht sehr nett war, aber wofür ich auch triftige Gründe hatte, und der wurde direkt gebannt, ist aber ne alte Geschichte )


----------



## Hummer (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Bitte kommt wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurück. Danke!

Petri

Hummer


----------



## bobbl (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Also mein Vater kommt auch aus der Türkei, aus einem Dorf bei Trabson (weiß nicht ob ich es richtig geschrieben habe). Das Dorf liegt am Schwarzen Meer und wir sind da auch mal mit dem Auto hingefahren (der Horror nicht zu empfehlen), und sind da in 4 Wochen einmal quer durchs Land gereist.

Ist 4 Jahre her aber ich habe dort natürlich auch geangelt:vik:... mit ner Telerute und ner kleinen Rolle.
Hab nen kleinen Haken genommen ein Stück Sardiene.
Und hab nix gefangen. 

Schwarzes Meerie Einheimischen uA mein Cousin haben  sich auf die Felsen gestellt und haben viele Makrelen und Hornhechte gefangen.

Mittelmeer: Hab auch nix gefangen nur so nebenbei...
Die einheimischen schon und zwar so:
-Ganz normale Blinker: Makrelen Hornhechte und einen Barakuda
-Tintenfisch am Grund: So ziemlich alles und ziemlich groß
-Toter Fisch unter der Pose nah an der Oberfläche:
  Makrele und so Fische die so aussehen wie kleine Thunfische (vllt kleine Thunfische:q).

Jo das war alles was mir im Moment dazu einfällt.
Gibt bestimmt noch andere Techniken, aber ich hab nur diese gesehen. 

Viel Glück und Spaß
bobbl#h


----------



## LAC (13. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

@ Hallo zusammen
das ist ja der hammer, was ich da gerade gelesen habe. Habe lange nicht reingeschaut. Da haben doch meinen lieben netten worte den djerdogan explosiv werden lassen - ich hätte es gelassen hingenommen, da ich die türkei liebe und etwas besser kenne, sein lieb gemeinter tipp für die zukunft "wenn ich will kann ich dieses board hacken lassen,  ist dynamit - dieses wird jetzt auch nicht mehr geduldet in der türkei, es ist verboten, da man dieses nicht macht als angler. Nun hat man ihn bestraft und weilt nicht mehr unter uns, d.h. er hat ein loch gefunden damit er nicht ganz abseits steht. Schade, ich hätte ihm gerne informationen gegeben und gerne mal seine gedanken betreffend der angelei in den strassen bzw. meer gewusst.

@Bobbl
Tolle gegend, wo dein vater herkommt - ist schon richtig geschrieben - Trabzon, das alte Trapenzunt ist die grösste stadt am schwarzen meer, wurde im 7.jh. v.d. zeitenwende von miletischen Siedlern gegründet. ich war da mal und es ist reichlich fisch im schwarzen meer. In der südlichen region der türkei, d.h. am mittelmeer sieht es etwas anders aus, dort ist kaum eine fischindustrie - nur in der gegend um izmir, sonst sind es kleine bauern, die fische angeln mit ihren booten per hand und leinen und netzen. Du hast recht mit den kleinen thunfischen - ich habe sie früher in marmaris an der hafenmole - sie bestand aus holz - unter wasser beim rauben beobachtet, immer in kleinen trupps, einige habe ich auch geangelt, direkt am touristikbüro, der damalige direktor war mein freund - leider verstorben - seine frau stammt aus belgien und ich habe sie in früheren zeiten mit nescafé versorgt, da es das nicht gab in der türkei. Da hatte marmaris 6000 einwohner und nur zwei hotels,
heute glaube ich 6000 taxis. Die Zeiten haben sich geändert und jetzt findet man nicht mehr den fischbestand dort, in ufernähe wie man ihn früher hatte. Schade! Jedoch einige flüsse sind sehr gut für die angelei - es wurde hier im board auch schon darüber berichtet, ich habe mal in DIYARBAKIRI (hauptstadt der kurden) am tigris es versucht ohne grossen erfolg. Im winter jedoch fahren viele fischer raus um mit netzen zu angeln, zwischen rhodos und marmaris, sie verkaufen den fisch direkt vom boot, so wie man es auch von istanbul her kennt. Wir haben damals sehr viel zwischen Rhodos und marmaris - d.d. zwischen Bordum und  Ölüdeniz uns aufgehalten und auch geangelt und reichlich fische gefangen. Ich habe dieses vor einigen Jahren wiederholt - es war eine enttäuschung, wenn ich an die früheren zeiten zurück denke - jedoch haben wir welche gelandet.
Fliege in wenigen wochen zur türkei - will mal wieder zu meinen schildkröten in dalyan, dort läuft jetzt ein projekt, mit solar die boote zu betreiben - damit die natur nicht noch mehr vernichtet wird - tolle sache.
Viele Grüsse


----------



## getchyouzander (15. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*



AalNils schrieb:


> Ich fahre am 03.03.06 in die Türkei, ecke Side (nahe Belek). Ich bin in einem 5 Sterne Schuppen untergebracht, der einen eigenen Angelsee (! |rolleyes #h ) besitzt, das lustige an diesem See ist, dass da teils Salz, teils Süßwasserfische drinnen schwimmen, wie genau das funktioniert, konnte mir auch keiner direkt sagen, die Einheimischen meinen, der See entspringt aus dem Ende des Manavgat-Flusses ist aber auch ans Meer "angeschlossen". Dementsprechend war ich, (ich war letztes Jahr schon einmal dort) nun an diesem ominösen See angeln und, zu meinem Erstaunen, es stimmte, ich hab mit nem gelben Gummitwister und einem Spinner mal rumhantiert, nach dem zweiten Wurf ein kleiner Hornhecht, und ca 5 Würfe später ein Barsch. Danach habe ich mit Fladenbrot geangelt und habe, zu meinem erstaunen, einen ziemlich großen Karpfen gefangen, außerdem noch zwei Seebrassen, wie das ganze funktioniert, kann ich mir, wie gesagt, nicht wirklich erklären, wer hier zu Infos hat, bitte hier rein.
> 
> (Falls jemand sich für das Hotel Interessiert -> http://www.grandprestige.com/)
> 
> ...


 
Hi,
siehe Themenstart, bisschen lang um alles zu zitieren:
Dieser See in Side Titreyengöl, kann es sein das angeln da nicht mehr erlaubt ist? Von wegen Naturschutzgebiet, oder gehört er wirklich dem Hotel?
(Angeln verboten sagte mir letztes Jahr ein Türke. Hab auch nur 2 Kinder da fischen gesehen und es mir besser mal verkniffen.)

Frank


----------



## Big Fins (15. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*



djerdogan schrieb:


> ya hallo, wenn der so ne ******* hier schreibt,
> meint ihr ich lass das zu?
> wenn ich will kann ich dieses Board hacken lassen,
> es gibt viele die dies tuhen können ,nur als lieb gemeinter Tip für die Zukunft.


ya krass schayse, sowas peinliches, wo lebst Du? Lerne erstmal manieren.
Mal was anderes, Du bist hier geboren ja? Hast deutschen Paß ja? Worauf bist Du stolz? Dass Deine Eltern Dir hier ein gutes Leben ermöglicht haben, frei Schulbildung, kein elendiger Militärdienst in der Türkei sonder die freie Wahl zum Bund oder Zivi Dienst?
Mein lieb gemeinter Rat, sei stolz in Deutschland wohnen zu dürfen! Du ließt ja sicher mit.  :m


----------



## LAC (15. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

@ Frank
wie ich schon früher erwähnt habe, kenne ich den see nicht und ob inzwischen das angeln dort verboten ist kann ich nicht sagen - deine entscheidung jedoch war richtig. Fahre bald zur türkei, dann mache ich mich mal schlau.

Das mit den hornhechten usw. d.h. das salzwasserfische auch mal im "süsswasser" vorkommen, wenn der see angeschlossen ist am meer ist normal, so auch umgekehrt. Ich habe dieses schon oft beobachten können, selbst bei uns im ringkøbigfjord schwimmen die hornhechte plattfische und heringe zusammen mit weissfische und barsche sowie hechte, wobei noch einige Fischarten nicht erwähnt sind. 

Es ist ja bekannt, dass einige fische aufsteigen zum laichen und einige absteigen und einige machen nur einen sonntagsausflug. 

@ Big Fins
Danke :m jedoch können deine worte nicht alle verstehen.


----------



## Big Fins (16. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Ich vergaß, Studieren für lau oder bezahlte Ausbildung, Facharbeiter und so weiter. Ja ist schlimm in Deutschland zu leben.


----------



## getchyouzander (16. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Big Fins
> Danke :m jedoch können deine worte nicht alle verstehen.


|kopfkrat Könnte stimmen, zumindest ich kann dem nicht ganz folgen.
Hatte vor zum eigentlichen Thema zurückzukehren. :m Eigentlich schon vor nem Jahr, habs mir dann verkniffen weil mir das Getüddel mit dem dj****** alles noch zu frisch war.

@ Lydum Art Center: Ich flieg selbst auch wieder in die Nähe demnächst, frag vielleicht auch mal an der Rezeption von besagtem Hotel nach was nun Masse ist mit angeln dort.
Hab zwar mehr Zeit diesmal, aber weniger/kein Freigepäck für Tackle. Da will ich einfach vorher wissen ob es lohnt was mitzunehmen.

Der See, an dem nicht sichtbar, noch etliche weitere Hotels sind:
http://www.side-manavgat.de/foto_galerie/displayimage.php?album=48&pos=6

Grüße, Frank


----------



## Big Fins (16. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*



getchyouzander schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Könnte stimmen, zumindest ich kann dem nicht ganz folgen.


Besser wohl nicht wollen. 
Oh Gott, da könnte jemand mal was pro Deutschland sagen. 
In vielen Dingen ist mir Deutschland zu bürokratisch, aber zumindest gibt es hier keine gefangenen 16 Jährigen, weil sie ein wenig den Kopf verdreht hatten.
Wer so stolzer deutscher Türke ist, darf gerne seine deutschen Freiheiten in der Türkei mal ausleben, da gibts ein böses Erwachen.


----------



## LAC (17. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

@ frank
ich habe noch keinen genauen termin, wann ich fliege, jedoch wird es in den nächsten drei monaten sein, es ist schade, dass du kein freigepäck hast, jedoch würde ich etwas mitnehmen, da du dann immer auf der sicheren seite bist und angeln kannst.
Jedenfalls werde ich mich schlau machen, was mit dem see los ist. Ich kann es telefonisch klären lassen, jedoch möchte ich es gerne mir vor ort mal anschauen, da ich einen wagen gestellt bekomme. Hoffe das ich mir die zeit nehmen kann - melde mich dann.
viele grüsse

@ Big Fins
Ich kenne die türkei seit den 60iger jahren, und habe viele schöne stunden dort verbracht,
aber auch nicht so schöne, denn meine freundin ist in der türkei verstorben. Ich kenne die hohen herren im staat, aber auch den schmied in diyarbakakir mit dem ich in der gosse ayran getrunken habe und den sonnenaufgang am nemrut dagi habe ich auch erlebt - ich liebe dieses farbenfrohe land. 
Mit einer universität habe ich ein projekt realisiert und meine freunde aus der türkei haben mich oft besucht. Noch in diesem jahr, war einer bei uns.
Du kannst mir glauben - ich kenne die türkei sehr gut und du hast recht, deutschland ist ein bischen bürokratisch, aber denke bitte nicht, die türkei wäre nicht bürokratisch - da zählen doch erst 6 stempel. 
Die problematik liegt nur darin, dass diese gesetze, verordnungen, kleingedruckte oder bürokratie, einige nicht akzeptieren, da es ihnen im wege steht und einschränkt. Dann versucht man dieses zu umgehen, dieses gelingt einigen mit unterschiedlichen methoden.
Das kann sich dann für die person positiv auswirken und fürs volk, natur oder was auch immer, oft sehr negativ. 
Da leidet die türkei drunter, das ist schade, da ich das land wirklich liebe und wenn man dann einen ausländer ein grundstück verkauft - mit 6 stempel, sogar notariell - darauf erfolgte eine zahlung - jedoch war es ein militärgebiet, was man gar nicht verkaufen kann, dann ist dieses nicht mehr die feine art, nun kann man drüber lachen - natürlich auch blauäugig vom ausländer- aber wenn man selbst betroffen würde, dann lacht man nicht mehr. Solche machenschaften, schaden jedoch das ansehen der türkei. So macht man es auch mit unschuldigen türken, die gerne nach europa möchten. Das ist "kein problem" verspricht man ihnen, lässt sich dafür bezahlen - fährt vom nordosten des landes, bis zum mittelmeer, verfrachtet sie auf ein schiff - fährt 8 std in der nacht durch die gegend und setzt sie auf einer unbewohnten türkischen insel wieder an land und sagt mit freundlichem gesicht - ihr seid jetzt in italien, ihr müsst euch ruhig verhalten, gleich werdet ihr abgeholt, wir müssen jetzt wieder fahren. Sie wurden abgeholt - sie haben reichlich dafür bezahlt, ich hoffe auch gelernt.
Ich kenne personen, die ziehen dort hin, wo das geld lacht - dabei vernichten sie förmlich das dorf - wenn nichts mehr läuft dort, dann ziehen diese fremden weiter und suchen einen neuen platz wo man die "schnelle mark" macht, es sind türkische staatsbürger. Die einheimischen türken jedoch, bleiben zurück und schreien um hilfe. Das ist grausam mit anzusehen und ich könnte dir mehrere beispiele nennen.
Big Fins, ich habe in den früheren jahren einigen türken in deutschland eine arbeitsstelle besorgt, sie durften dann ausreisen, da sie eine arbeitstelle vorweisen konnten, sie haben in deutschland lange gearbeitet und haben sich mit dem geld in der türkei etwas aufgebaut - sie sind mir sehr dankbar - damals ging es noch. Man hatte mir in dieser zeit den spitznamen dr. antik gegeben und von bodrum bis antalya, hatten die schwammtaucher es schnell verbreitet, da wir sehr viele medikamente mit hatten, die es damals in der türkei nicht gab und hier und da habe ich einigen etwas geholfen. In einer bucht, bot mir ein landwirt bzw.schafzüchter, sein ganzes geld an, es war reichlich - da sein sohn krank war - ich sollte ihn mit nach deutschland ins krankenhaus nehmen. Ich habe ihm versprochen - ich würde etwas für ihn tun, wenn ich wieder zuhause bin. Er hatte krebs, leider ist der kleine sohnemann, als ich noch in der türkei war, verstorben.
Damit will ich nur sagen, wenn hier ein türkischer junge, der leider deutschland und die türkei nicht richtig kennt, ausrastet und mit seinem tipp - sich noch als "hacker" hinstellt. Dann lässst mich das ganz ruhig, denn ich habe in marmaris in den papierkörben die granten fliegen gesehen und in adana die menschen unter steinen verschüttet, das soll er sich erst mal ansehen, bevor er haker spielen will - das knallt ganz anders.
Ich verzeihe es jedoch - da er unzufrieden ist - er benötigt hilfe.
Big Fins, ich glaube du bist türke, der in deutschland lebt, solltest du mal nach dänemark kommen, lade ich dich ein, dann werden wir uns mal einen tag über die türkei unterhalten und ich zeige dir fotos und filme, wie es dort mal war - traumhaft.
Würde mich freuen, dann versuche ich mal wieder mit meinen 400 wörtern, einige türkische sätze zu basteln - da kommt freude auf.


----------



## Big Fins (17. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Für das tolle Statement gebührt Dir respeckt, aber nein, ich bin kein Türke. :q
Es ist gut wenn Leute wie Du aus diesem oder jenem Land so berichten können, um einigen anderen ( inkl mir ) einiges zu verdeutlichen. Wenngleich, blauäugig bin ich nicht, deswegen habe ich ja geschrieben, er soll mal seine deutschen "Gewohnheitsfreiheiten" in der Türkei versuchen. Da wird es ihm wie  dem berühmten Mehmed gehen, der in die Türkei abgeschoben wurde.
Nach einer Weile wollte er ja um jeden Preis zurück in "sein" Deutschland. |rolleyes
Ich habe auch viel in Thailand gesehen und Reiner wird bestätigen, das es dort noch viel schlimmer zugeht als in der Türkei oder Europa, auch als Ausländer. Baust Du da zB einen Unfall, bist Du grundsätzlich schon mal der schuldige als Ausländer, egal wenn der andere einfach aus der Seitenstrasse kommt, da kannst Du nur hoffen, das "der" nicht wieder aufwacht, hart aber wahr.
Stell Dir mal solch eine Moralvorstellung in Deutschland vor, undenkbar. Wobei es hier bei uns natürlich auch krasse Fehleinschätzungen gibt, ist mir auch schon widerfahren.
Aber  ich will nicht zu sehr abdriften.

Grüße.


----------



## LAC (17. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

@ Big Fins,
da hasst du recht mit dem Unfällen, es ist mir bekannt, dieses passiert dir fast in sämtlichen asiatischen ländern und solltest du mal dort einen haben, dann musst du aber auch alles überprüfen lassen, das beste ist die deutsche vertretung im lande einschalten, da selbst eine übersetzung, wie sagt man so schön "getürkt" sein kann. 
Da sieht man die einstellung, gerechtigkeit und was wir ausländer dort bedeuten. Ich kenne thailand zu wenig, jedoch hat es mir landschaftlich auch sehr gut gefallen.

Mich hat mal ein polizist gestoppt, er mich einfach von der strasse aus beobachtet, wie ich fahre. Er wollte geld haben, da ich zu schnell gefahren bin, konnte ich aber gar nicht und er auch nicht beweisen - er wollte einfach geld. Wir haben dann etwas kauderwelsch geredet - er bestand jedoch auf geld. Als ich ihm sagte - ich hätte nichts bei mir, jedoch sollte er alles zur universität schicken, dann bekommt er was er haben möchte - da bekam er feuchte socken, da sah er mich als sein freund und ich durfte fahren. Was soll ich dazu noch sagen.
Dieses wird sich hier ein polizist kaum erlauben können.
Wir haben es mit menschen zutun,  wo jeder anders veranlagt ist und eine andere methode anwendet -  damit er noch besser zurecht kommt, das geht soweit, dass einige auch über leichen gehen. Wir leben in einer farbenfrohen welt, wo sich das mittelalter und die computerwelt vermischt.
Auch als deutscher kannst du mal vorbeischauen, wenn du hier bist. 
Viele grüsse


----------



## fireline (17. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

@djerdogan

was soll den nicht stimmen was er geschrieben hat,ich glaub fast, du warst noch nicht in den urlaubshochburgen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





mfg


----------



## fireline (17. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

@all

sorry,hab gleich nach der 1.ten seite geantwortet,hab nicht gesehen das der thread schon 3 seiten umfasst|kopfkrat

mfg


----------



## Dart (17. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*



Big Fins schrieb:


> Ich habe auch viel in Thailand gesehen und Reiner wird bestätigen, das es dort noch viel schlimmer zugeht als in der Türkei oder Europa, auch als Ausländer.


Moin Heiko
Da ich noch nie in der Türkei im Urlaub war, möchte ich mir keinerlei Vergleiche mit Thailand anmaßen. Fakt ist sicherlich, das, sobald man West-Europa Richtung Osten verlässt, Gesetze eher dahingehend missbraucht werden, um die Taschen der Polizei und Armee zu füllen. Ein Rechtsverständniss in unserem Sinne gibt es nicht, nur die Macht des Geldes (damit meine ich nicht zwangsläufig die Türkei, wie bereits Eingangs angesprochen maße ich mir aus Unkenntniss kein Urteil an)
Schlechtes Benehmen, wie hier bereits angeprangert, finde ich generell zum Würgen, egal von wem auch immer#d
Greetz Reiner
P.s.Nicht das ich falsch verstanden werde, ich fühle mich nachts allein in jeder thail. Großstadt deutlich sicherer als in meiner Heimatstadt Bochum


----------



## Big Fins (17. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Hehe, wußt ich doch. 
Bochum, ist das nicht da wo die beiden TV Polizisten für Ruhe und Anstrengung sorgen. :q
Trotzdem würde ich auch eher gestern als morgen umziehen nach Bangkok, wohl wissend das es da kein Sozialamt gibt mit Harz4,5,6....ah schon wieder zuweit OT.


----------



## getchyouzander (22. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Hi an alle,

bin reichlich überfordert auf alle Beiträge detailliert einzugehen, war bis dato abwesend oder anderweitig beschäftigt und versuch mal kurz Antworten aufs Feedback zu geben:

1. Ich wollte zurück zum Ursprungsthema, d. h. der See nahe bei Hotelanlagen.

2. Hätte nicht gedacht soviel Wasser dabei aufzuwirbeln, welches ich nun genügend beruhigt glaubte. Insbesondere alles was nicht in ein Anglerforum, speziell hier auch Reiseforum und "Know Hows"
und so gehört. (Weltanschauungen hier doch eher nebensächlich, oder irre ich?)

3. Hätte ichs geahnt hätt ich wohl lieber einen neuen Thread aufgemacht, auch wenn es nicht üblich ist und aus guten Gründen
abgeleht wird.

Wär wohl besser gewesen, ob informativer weiß nicht genau....

Nun zu den 2 aktivsten Postern:

@Lydum Art Center:
Ich kenne ein Sprichwort "Reden ist Silber, Schweigen ist Gold"

Du hast "Gold gesprochen", auf eine andere Art kann ich es nicht audrücken in knapper Form und ich danke Dir aufrichtig und herzlich!

@ Big Finns:
Wie schon per PN gesagt, Deine Erfahrung und Beiträge als Angler auf Reisen schätze ich wirklich sehr. 
Ohne Dich persönlich zu kennen, halte ich Deine Reaktion für etwas temperametvoll. 
Die Reaktion finde ich insofern O.K. weil ich dumme Anmache in einem anderen Thread gegen Dich leider lesen mußte und vermutlich
ähnlich reagieren würde.

Back to roots, soll nicht zu vergangenen führen hier sondern allenfalls zurück zum Thema oder konstruktiven Beiträgen.

LG, Frank


----------



## getchyouzander (22. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*



Dart schrieb:


> Moin Heiko
> Da ich noch nie in der Türkei im Urlaub war, möchte ich mir keinerlei Vergleiche mit Thailand anmaßen. Fakt ist sicherlich, das, sobald man West-Europa Richtung Osten verlässt, Gesetze eher dahingehend missbraucht werden, um die Taschen der Polizei und Armee zu füllen. Ein Rechtsverständniss in unserem Sinne gibt es nicht, nur die Macht des Geldes (damit meine ich nicht zwangsläufig die Türkei, wie bereits Eingangs angesprochen maße ich mir aus Unkenntniss kein Urteil an)
> Schlechtes Benehmen, wie hier bereits angeprangert, finde ich generell zum Würgen, egal von wem auch immer#d
> Greetz Reiner
> P.s.Nicht das ich falsch verstanden werde, ich fühle mich nachts allein in jeder thail. Großstadt deutlich sicherer als in meiner Heimatstadt Bochum


 
Hallo Reiner,

kenne zwar Bochum aktuell nicht, eher Städte im Rhein-Main-Gebiet. Fühle mich im Ausland aber auch eher sicherer. Die Instinkte sind aber auch etwas wacher dort. 
Zumindest meine hoffe ich.
Gruß, Frank


----------



## Path (21. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

ich habe immer eine angel dabei wenns ans meer geht mittlere stationärrolle  mittlere rute 80 wg 30 mono grundblei und 8 haken damitn bist du gut gerüstet ich konnte fische bis 90 cm landen und meeräschen so um die 50 cm


----------



## Khaane (2. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Oh Gott lass Hirn regnen......#d

Gerade solche "Leute" prägen durch ihr penetrantes und asoziales Verhalten das Bild der Ausländer in Deutschland.

Grundlos fühlt sich der kleine Erdogan angegriffen und muss sich mit einer infantilen Art zur Wehr setzen ohne dabei zu registrieren, dass gerade sein Verhalten die Inakzeptanz fördert auf dessen sein Unmut basiert.

Ich bin selbst Türke und es ist einfach beschämend wie sich einige meiner Landsleute aufführen. #c




djerdogan schrieb:


> ya hallo, wenn der so ne ******* hier schreibt,
> meint ihr ich lass das zu?
> wenn ich will kann ich dieses Board hacken lassen,
> es gibt viele die dies tuhen können ,nur als lieb gemeinter Tip für die Zukunft.


----------



## Frank.K (7. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Hallo Angelfreunde,
ich fahre 3 -5 mal im Jahr nach Side, dort habe ich mit meinem freund tekin ein fischerboot.
wir veranstalten angelausflüge und vollcharter, der vollcharter für 1 woche kostet bei uns 250€ pro woche und person. Ihr bucht ganz normal flug und hotel und bei uns das angeln.
alle angelgeräte von 20 - 50lbs. sowie alle benötigten köder sind an board. Nächster termin ist am 09.Mai - 15.Mai 2008 ein angelplatz ist noch frei. Tipp Hotel Astral Aparthotel 1 woche HP 390€ inkl. flug. der nächste termin ist dann im august das angeln könnt ihr bei mir buchen unter 0214/3112772 ab 18:00Uhr.

im februar 2008 habe ich mir zwei 30lbs ruten gehimmelt einmal habe ich einen großen octopus nicht aus dem wasser bekommen und das zweite mal ist ca 8km vor der küste bei einem hai kaputt gegangen, fische gibt es da genug.


----------



## jtomit (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

hi Frank, bin ab 10.05.2008 wieder mal in der Türkei wie fast jedes Jahr. Ich mag das Land und die Leute. Wollte dieses Jahr vielleeicht mal mit einem Boot raus da es ja noch nicht so warm ist(das Mittelmeer). Hast Du ein paar Tips für mich. Etwas Angelgrät für die Uferangelei hebe ich mit. Möchte aber mal raus aufs Meer.

Gruß Tomi


----------



## Frank.K (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Hallo Toni , habe deinen Beitrag leider zu spät gelesen .Ich war nämlich in meinen Vorbereitungen für die Angeltour in der Türkei.bei dieser Tour haben wir einen Schwertfisch von 170cm und 26kg gefangen. Ein paar schöne Barakudas und den so genannten Rotbarsch.Dort unten benötichst du eine Rute um die 30-50lbs eine Multirolle mir einer 60lbs Schnur ca.500m Fassungsvermögen, gute Haken mit geflochtenem Vorfach,so binden wir sie,denn das Monofile Vorfach knacken die Biester da unten.Genau wie im Februar bin ich wieder mal an einem Oktopuss gescheitert, die beißen so schnell und halten sich dann fest dass du gegen einen kleinen von 5kg schon keine Chance mehr hast.Im August steht die nächste Tour an , groß Mrkrele,Wahou, Lamfich und Thune sind dann in Küstennähe ( 5-10km draußen).Wo warst du denn in der Türkei?


----------



## Borstenwurm (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

geändert von Moderator - bitte keine Beleidigungen im Board posten!


----------



## killahoroz (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*



Borstenwurm schrieb:


> geändert von Moderator!


Was soll das denn heißen? 
Ich glaube, deine asozialen Kommentare kannst du dir sparen. Was willst du denn mit diesem Beitrag erreichen?


----------



## Khaane (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*



killahoroz schrieb:


> Was soll das denn heißen?
> Ich glaube, deine asozialen Kommentare kannst du dir sparen. Was willst du denn mit diesem Beirag erreichen?


 
Kilahoroz lass den armen Borstenwurm in Ruhe - er tut der Türkei doch einen Gefallen überdies kann er nichts für seinen rudimentären Horizon. 

Solche Leute wie ihm können sich die Türken sparen. 

PS: Hamburger Hafen, Nord- und Ostsee sind auch viel schöner als das Mittelmeer....... (da gibts zwar auch Ölaugen aber die schwimmen auf dem Wasser|rolleyes)


----------



## jtomit (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Hi Frank, jetzt bin ich eigentlich total enttäuscht, das auch deine Antwort zu spät kam. Aber nicht zu ändern. es gibt auch noch ein nächstes Jahr. Und mit Sicherheit in der Türkei. Das dürfte dann etwa das elfte mal sein. Wir waren in Side Evrenseki. Dort ist allerdings das Meer vom Ufer aus sehr flach. Aber mit den vielen Freunden aus der Umgebung war es ein sehr schöner urlaub. Wie jedes Jahr. Gruß Tomi


----------



## keilerkopf (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Hallo werte Freunde des Angelns,
ich werde nächstes Jahr höchstwahrscheinlich Anfang Oktober (hängt von der Arbeit ab) nach Side fahren und dort 2 Wochen urlauben. Würde dort sehr gerne den Mittelmeerfischen nachstellen, mindestens einen Tag auf dem Boot und abends mit der Spinnrute ab und an.
Habe darum mal diesen Threat hier durchgeackert. Werde das jetzt mal versuchen  zusammenzufassen und weitere Fragen stellen.
*1. Fangbare Fischarten*: Sehr viele --> Fischbestimmungsbuch besorgen wegen giftiger Arten 
*2. Methoden vom Ufer:* Spinnfischen auf Makrele, Barrakuda
                                Grundangeln mit Tintenfisch
                                Posenfischen mit totem Köderfisch
 Als hier hauptsächlich mit Kunstköder fischender, welche Köder sollte ich mitnehmen (Popper, Blinker, Spinner etc.)?
Gibt es weitere Fischarten (hatte unter anderem auch von Wolfsbarschen gelesen)?
Welches Gerät sollte ich mitnehmen (Meeresangelerfahrung beschränkt sich bisher auf Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee)?
Wo finde ich die Fische? ABends direkt am flachen Sandstrand, oder nur in den Häfen über tiefem Wasser?
*3. Bootsangeln*:
 Boot buchbar bei Frank K.; Ist dort auch für einen Tag etwas zu buchen. Es sind nur Wochenpreise angegeben. Wenn ich eine der zwei Wochen nur auf nem Boot bin, dann nietet mich meine Freundin um. 
Gibt es weitere Boote, die man inklusive Fahrer/Guiding mieten kann? Wo bekomme ich die Kontakte her?
*4. Erlaubnisscheine*
Habe herausgehört, daß ich einen Angelschein benötige (theoretisch), sich aber niemand dafür interessiert, ob ich den wirklich habe. Wenn ich auf der sicheren Seite sein will, wo bekomme ich den und was kostet er?

Wäre echt super, wenn ihr mir als Mittelmeerneuling helfen könntet!
Besten Dank schon im Voraus für die Antworten!
Gruß
keilerkopf


----------



## ToniBachelore (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Hallo Zusammen,

der Thread ist zwar schon ziemlich lange inaktiv, aber ich wollte fagen, ob es weitere/neue Informationen zu dem Angelsee gibt?!

Gruß

Toni


----------



## Team-T (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Hi Toni 
Ich Komme aus der Ecke, Der See heißt Titreyen Göl ! 
Ist sehr Nah am Meer Die Fische die da rumschwimmen sind Nicht Genießbar 
Und soweit ich weiß war das angeln dort nicht erlaubt  er ist mitten im Touri bunkern und einer Einkaufsmaile  
Wenn du noch fragen Hast  her damit 
Gruß  Timo


----------



## ToniBachelore (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Hi Team T,

danke erstmal für die Antwort. Gibts es in der Nähe andere (Süß- oder Salzwasser) Möglichkeiten 5-7 Tage interessant und nicht stark überteuert zu angeln?  Bzw, wenn du hier im Board bist, bist du ja sicher slebst des öfteren mit der Rute unterwegs...

Besten Dank und Gruß

toni


----------



## Team-T (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Hi Toni ,
Klaro bin ich mit Rute unterwegs  Hier unsere Seite www.team-t-fishing.com Findest du unsere Reiseberichte. In der Nähe ist der Manavgat Fluss  Eine Grundmontage und du hast sofort ein Aal 
Die werden bei uns nicht befischt  bzw. .Isst die keiner. ansonsten Flusseinmündung  kannst du wolfsbarsche, Brassen Eschen  u Co fangen. Momentan gibt es Eine Fugu Plage im Mittelmeer  
Ich an deiner stelle würde in Manavgat unter der Brücke mit einem Einheimischen Fischer Sprechen der dich zum Fischen mitnimmt Kostet Kleingeld. 

Gruß  Timo


----------



## Sauerstoffklau (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

zufällig hier gelandet ...
war 2010 am Manavgat Fluß bzw. in dem Ort Titreyengöl am See 
Geangelt hatte ich nur ca. ne halbe Stunde im Fluß kurz vor der Mündung ins Meer ... Resultat war eine Regenbogenforelle auf nen kleinen Blinker ... in dem Fluß gibt es auch die ein oder andere Forellenzuchtanlage von daher wirds wohl noch mehr geben ;-)
Hat meine Freundin übrigens direkt auf dem Schiff zubereitet bekommen (war son großes Holzboot, typisch für Halbtagestouren in Side und Umgebung in der Mittagspause).
Im See hab ich nicht geangelt, aber Angler gesehen, ob und wie es da fangmäßig aussieht, keine Ahnung ....


----------



## Moräne (21. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe da auch mal eine Frage.... Wir fliegen das erste Mal in die Türkei und wir machen so ne Art "Blaue Reise" d.H. eine Woche Segelturn und eine Woche Badeurlaub. Das ganze spielt sich in der Nähe von Antalya ab.

Ich lese hier immer wieder, das die Fische durch eine Handleine und Spinner gefangen werden.

Welches Equipment sollte man sonst mitnehmen und welche Stärke der Schnur sollte man beachten???

Welche Größe haben denn so die Fische???

Danke vorab für Eure Hilfe
LG


----------

